# Scarf mad!!!



## Peewee's Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone else out there goin scarf crazy??After yrs. of sweater making (& finishing....wretch & vomit!!) I have discovered scarves!! I am thoroughly enjoyin this!!! I can use expensiver yarns also. Now, I not only have a stash o yarnsbut a stash o scarves also!!! I have the next 10 Christmas's cpvered!!!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

I am now in the process of looking for an interesting scarf pattern for men. Having just ripped out half a shawl/shrug I was making and not happy with it. Colour all wrong for that kind of garment decided it was more suited for a male scarf.

So yes think I am scarf crazy


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Scarves are fun because they are much quicker to make and no sewing


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, I too have discovered scarves! As simple or complex as you want. You can afford the more expensive yarn for them too. My favorites are the dragon skin and one called 'Falling Water'. So nice to do during the hot summer. Enjoy your scarf making, I think I might try a lace shawl this winter.


----------



## Peewee's Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a universal scarf pattern from Vicki Square/Knitting Daily. Fun, ez & looks great.


----------



## bettebytes (Mar 31, 2011)

have not heard of dragon skin or the other one but each sounds interesting. i enjoy making scarfs also.


----------



## Peewee's Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at my spelling....must be the 6th finger I have on each hand!!!


----------



## bettebytes (Mar 31, 2011)

i just finished making a lace scarf out of bamboo. fun to make and so pretty and lite weight.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Debwel said:


> Yes, I too have discovered scarves! As simple or complex as you want. You can afford the more expensive yarn for them too. My favorites are the dragon skin and one called 'Falling Water'. So nice to do during the hot summer. Enjoy your scarf making, I think I might try a lace shawl this winter.


Thank you for mentioning those two I have bookmarked them both. Hope to do them soon.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

My husband thinks I have too many scarves.
Men!


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

applegranny said:


> I am now in the process of looking for an interesting scarf pattern for men. Having just ripped out half a shawl/shrug I was making and not happy with it. Colour all wrong for that kind of garment decided it was more suited for a male scarf.
> 
> So yes think I am scarf crazy


Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am working on bow-tie scarves or they are also called key hole scarves, in yellow. My son wants me to make them for his unit in the Navy. They are getting ready to deploy again and he thinks that the woman would like to wear these. Scarf Mad, perhaps crazy for me there are over 500 men and woman in his unit. I do not think I will be able to make that many by Dec 2012.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

nana1946 said:


> Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


Thank you I will try that one next . After posting I found this one and have started on it in a worsted. A bit of a challenge to get started . I enjoy doing the double knitting. this is a little more tricky in the two colours.

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/cottchen-checkered-scarf.html


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

If you're into cables, enjoy a bit of a challenge, and your husband is a scientist or similar, you/he might enjoy the double helix scarf (free pattern on Ravelry). It's on my list to knit for my boss, a medical scientist.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I love to do scarfs when I am learning a new stitch. By the time the stitch is learned, my scarf is done. Plus I can use some outrages yarns with outrages prices. I always end up giving them away for causes...one, to raise money for St Judes Childrens hospital, and the other for raising money for cancer.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I have made alot of scarves in the last two years and all those who havereceived them tell me they love them.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am a new knitter and am practicing my stitches by making scarfs. It is great fun and I love all the interesting yarns that are available for knitting them. I will have scarfs for just about everyone on my Christmas list.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

always have a scarf on needles its very relaxing just before bed I sit and do a few rows or pattern.


----------



## MimiLBI (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, hooray for scarves! Whether designed for indoor or outdoor use, they remain favorites for me both to knit and to give as gifts. Have you tried knitting a cowl? Also, very fashionable right now and a variation on the scarf theme. The mobius strip cowl is especially fun!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes! I've been scarf-crazy for years! (Mainly because they are generally less complicated and more quickly done.) And the biggest thing of all -- no sewing!! I live in Florida, but have had spurts of multi-scarfing, for family Xmas gifts and for a gift-giving project for a friend with a large family. (Even got paid for that one!!)


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I went through my scarf craze last year and everyone on my Christmas list and my daughter's got a handmade scarf for Christmas. Most of my family and friends LOVE getting things I make so it was great. This year I am working on two different items, hats in the round and coffee cup coozies. There are dozens of great slouchy hat patterns that I am making for my daughter's college age friends. The coozies are for those reusable plastic cups that everyone seems to be carrying these days. I found 30 cups at a store marked $1 each, the coozies are personalized with an something each person likes and I will pair them with instant coffee or cocoa and some homemade cookies. Teachers are going to love these.


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am. Especially the wider longer ones that double like shawls. It seems better to give them away than wear them, anyway! I do love them, totally.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I am still looking for a knitted alligator scarf pattern for my 3 grandsons !!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I am still looking for a knitted alligator scarf pattern for my 3 grandsons !!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


Seems I've seen something like that lately. Check the search on this site & also search on the web. Good luck.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Peewee's Mom said:


> Anyone else out there goin scarf crazy??After yrs. of sweater making (& finishing....wretch & vomit!!) I have discovered scarves!! I am thoroughly enjoyin this!!! I can use expensiver yarns also. Now, I not only have a stash o yarnsbut a stash o scarves also!!! I have the next 10 Christmas's cpvered!!!


I've had my scarf craze six years ago... when I got back into knitting. I proceeded to knit scarves for the next three years... scarves, scarves, and more scarves.....I used lots of novelty-type yarns... and some wools. Everyone I knew got at least one... some as many as four. After three years, I decided to expand my knitting and I began to knit socks.....

I'm now making a mixture of things... but, no scarves. However, I'm itching to make some again... especially when I see pattern for those beauties with lace patterns.

Enjoy your scarf craze... the more you make the more you want to make... there's this yarn.... and that one... and a combination of those two... and what if I......

You're gonna have lots of fun!!


----------



## sliv (Sep 28, 2011)

I also - have been shown a neck warmer scarf - need a pattern - it is two heart shapes joined by plain knitting to go around the neck and the two heart (leaf) shaped ends slot one through the other - looks very neat and would love to have a go - anyone out there able to help


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I am still looking for a knitted alligator scarf pattern for my 3 grandsons !!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


Morehouse Farms has that knitting pattern for sale. Have not seen a free one at all in all my searching. Their sale just went off, but I did get a few of their patterns. Even at full price, they are not that bad.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter works at MD Andersen Hospital in Houston. Several years ago I made the Helix Scarf for two of the Doctors she worked with. They were pleasently surprised. At that time it was only available as a chart. I rewrote it for my convenience.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I am also scarf crazy but living in Australia you don't get many opportunities to wear them. Our winter is really only from June to august, but I still knit and like scarves, they can really dress up an outfit.
Judy


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still looking for a knitted alligator scarf pattern for my 3 grandsons !!!!!!!!!!!! :-(
> ...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great and I too love scarves for the very reasons you listed. :?


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love me some scarves to knit and/or crochet. Affordable with luxury yarns, interesting stitches, fast and fun.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Being rather new to knitting seriously and with more than k & p, I love that scarves are in now. They give me short projects that I can try my new stitches out on, and I have something in the end. My newest thing is dropped yo stitches and found a beautiful pattern on Knitting Daily...so will be showing it off when I get enough done to take a pic and you can see how lovely it is.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I just downloaded two very similiar patterns, both free and found another with a more elaborate "leaf pattern" on the ends. You should be able to google them at..... Katerine Burgess - Tuck-in or Bow-knot Scarf, and at..... Hand Jive Knits - Basic Knitted Ascot. I'm sure some surfing will land you the Leaf Pattern Ascot as well. I'm not a very experienced knitter and have a lovely, lacey, one row repeat pattern that is really hard to mess up. It's from a 70's Pat Trexler "Most Popular Lace Stitch" newspaper article. I'll be happy to post it if anyone is interested.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm almost finished with the Plymouth Yarns Drifting Gardens Butterfly Scarf. It's really pretty mohair. The pattern was free with purchase of yarn and it is copy righted. I will post a picture of the finished product today along with the email address of the yarn shop I purchased it from. One could order from them.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Rita for your scarf suggestions. I would love the one row pattern scarf. Could you post it? This sounds just like I what I need! Please let me know what size needles you use and type of yarn. i really would appreciate it. I have some friends and daughters I would love to make this for, especially because it is lacey. i love the look of lace work.


RitaLittleCat said:


> Hi, I just downloaded two very similiar patterns, both free and found another with a more elaborate "leaf pattern" on the ends. You should be able to google them at..... Katerine Burgess - Tuck-in or Bow-knot Scarf, and at..... Hand Jive Knits - Basic Knitted Ascot. I'm sure some surfing will land you the Leaf Pattern Ascot as well. I'm not a very experienced knitter and have a lovely, lacey, one row repeat pattern that is really hard to mess up. It's from a 70's Pat Trexler "Most Popular Lace Stitch" newspaper article. I'll be happy to post it if anyone is interested.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Scarves can be great stash reducers. My fav. pattern is "bias oddball". Just "google" it and the pattern will come up. 
Mine go to a mission project for orphans in Asia.


----------



## westmount 80 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm making prayer shawls. I have a book filled with ptterns.
The one that I like the best is knit 3, purl 3 using size 11


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I am working on bow-tie scarves or they are also called key hole scarves, in yellow. My son wants me to make them for his unit in the Navy. They are getting ready to deploy again and he thinks that the woman would like to wear these. Scarf Mad, perhaps crazy for me there are over 500 men and woman in his unit. I do not think I will be able to make that many by Dec 2012.


Deb...

Maybe you could make that dream come true with our help...you never know. Post about it maybe, with a link to your pattern and the colour and yarn specs. I do a lot of charity knitting and a lot of others here do too and I think many many of us like to support our servicemen and women.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on bow-tie scarves or they are also called key hole scarves, in yellow. My son wants me to make them for his unit in the Navy. They are getting ready to deploy again and he thinks that the woman would like to wear these. Scarf Mad, perhaps crazy for me there are over 500 men and woman in his unit. I do not think I will be able to make that many by Dec 2012.
> ...


I may just ask for this help. I know that we are all very busy right now. My Son is not expected to deploy until Dec of 2012. So after the first of the year I will know a little more. For right now I am just working on making then as I go. 
I will be back in touch with everyone. 
Thanks for the offer. 
Deb


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I love making scarves too! One of my favorites is the Dapperly Dashing Scarf (free pattern on Ravelry)--a little different, but a good pattern for a man (according to my DH) and easily memorized. Another one that passes the DH test is brioche stitch, which knits up quickly and gives you a cushy ribbed texture. I often go to this stitch library and choose from the "reversible stitch" list:
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure! I've made a lot of summer scarves, too!


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, ladies - I too am a scarf nut but all my hats/scarves go
for charity - primarily Head Start programs at the schools - I have been doing this now for about 5 years - wish I had kept count - but this summer I had a special request just for hats and my final number was 93 - made over July and Aug. Don't mean to be patting myself on the back! Now I am back to the sets again - for anyone's infor - as regards my patterns, I just skim through any and all "stitch" designs and then adapt them to the scarf measurements - then do a matching hat - so as you can imagine my files are stuffed with "patterns" but they are so easy to find - just read through the design instructions and then be sure to pay attention to the number of stitches required for that pattern and there you go - since I am 82 and don't get out much anymore, the ladies who distribute these for me always take pix of the kids modeling them - believe me it sure does bring tears to my eyes and my husband - (age 86) gets a big a kick out of the photos as I do - his job? He has to take photos of all the completed projects for me and he loves doing it! Didn't mean to get so long winded here but had to share with you all - I joined the list about 6 months ago and have enjoyed my daily readings of same so very much!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been on a scarf making binge and it's not over. I've been doing helix and feather and fan scarves. I'm going to add a branching leaf to the mix for my next scarf instead of feather and fan. Oh and a dragon scarf for a GGS and a dead flamingo scarf for a DIL. I also have a couple of dead fish hats to make and 3 ponchos. The ponchos are for toddlers so still relatively quick. But yes, the scarves have been fun and addicting. I had been on a hat binge before the scarf craze got me.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I make scarfs for homeless woman veterans. I have done about 22 hats and about 12 scarfs so far this year. I will be doing scarfs from now on till the StandDown in February 2012.


----------



## mrsfred (Sep 29, 2011)

For 18 months I have been knitting teddy bear clothes, this has left me with dozens of oddments of yarn all colours all thicknesses. I too have gone scarf mad, bright, colourful, teddy scarves that is. I can practise new stitch routines and fairisle patterns, luckily some of my bears are not too fussed with what they wear, when I get a pattern right I can copy it in newer wool and put it up for sale.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, yes. I thought it was b/c I am unable to concentrate any more. Not really true. But I don't enjoy knitting anything that has to have a gauge anymore. Or that has complicated instructions. Easy, easy, easy is my mottom. That's why I'm into scarves, coasters and dishcloths now. Also b/c I want it done NOW.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

nana1946 said:


> Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


I just found that pattern yesterday and found some Amazing yarn in my stash, so off I go.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just finish this pattern in a lovely deep teal tweed for my BIL. It was n easy pattern that held my interest. Very unisex.

http://smariek.blogspot.com/2007/10/pythagorean-hat-scarf.html


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is another interesting scarf for all of us "scarf crazy" people.
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2DBzba/christine.typepad.com/knitting/easy-drop-stitch-scarf-pa.html


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just learned to do cables and they aren't nearly as scary as I thought they would be. I'm making a Dark Mark Illusion scarf for my grandson for Christmas. Wish me luck since this is one of my first knitting projects. Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

nana1946 said:


> Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


GREAT SCARF! I love it and printed it off to do soon. Thanks. Linda


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

One can never have enough scarves. You can change any outfit with scarf. I love them just to use just as accessories. Only a few days in California are they needed for warnth! I'm truely a scarf and shawl hoarder!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Peewee's Mom said:


> Anyone else out there goin scarf crazy??After yrs. of sweater making (& finishing....wretch & vomit!!) I have discovered scarves!! I am thoroughly enjoyin this!!! I can use expensiver yarns also. Now, I not only have a stash o yarnsbut a stash o scarves also!!! I have the next 10 Christmas's cpvered!!!


Oh yes! I too love scarves. They are my favorite because there are so many possibilities and they are quick and easy and I love seeing the finished product without it taking forever.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I've been working on a potato chip scarf. I love the way it's coming out, but is a little slow going. I'm also working on a nice cable scarf. I'm enjoying them both. One for mindless knitting, the other requires some concentration.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Mickey17173 said:


> Here is another interesting scarf for all of us "scarf crazy" people.
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2DBzba/christine.typepad.com/knitting/easy-drop-stitch-scarf-pa.html


Wow! This is great. Just printed it off to do soon. Thanks.


----------



## Doris704 (Jan 21, 2011)

Look for a pattern for a linen stitch scarf.Wonderful for a man..But ladies will love it also. It will depend what color you use..You can find several scarve pattern on raveley in the linen stitch.. God Bless.... Doris Jenkins


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I like this scarf too! I saved it to my Favorites on the computer. The pattern is so easy to do, and there are not too many scarf patterns for men.



nana1946 said:


> Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I checked out this pattern too! I especially like it because it's really easy to knit, the sides don't curl, and you don't have to block it.



Peewee's Mom said:


> I have a universal scarf pattern from Vicki Square/Knitting Daily. Fun, ez & looks great.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

great topic...as i too have gone a little scarf mad and alot cowl mad! i especially like Jared Floods scarves and Stephen West's cowls and scarves....i use the most delicious yarns i can afford...partial to Rowan's Lima..Schoppel Wolle's Baby Alpaka Naturbelassen...Rowan's Cocoon...and Madelinetosh Pashima....i save up for these beauties,use coupons alot...cut back where it won't be noticed much and watch for sales...somehow it always works...
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

just another note...there is no such thing as too many scarves....or cowls...
julie


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I like this scarf as well. So far I have found three scarves to knit for men that are really easy for me to understand and that I believe I can do. Thank you also!



hatlady said:


> I love making scarves too! One of my favorites is the Dapperly Dashing Scarf (free pattern on Ravelry)--a little different, but a good pattern for a man (according to my DH) and easily memorized. Another one that passes the DH test is brioche stitch, which knits up quickly and gives you a cushy ribbed texture. I often go to this stitch library and choose from the "reversible stitch" list:
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I tried to find this pattern for you and Ravelry has it. In the search area, I typed alligator scarf pattern and a page popped up. The pattern and/or kit (I can't remember which) costs $8.00. If you scroll down the page that pops up, you will find a photo of a little girl with an alligator scarf on the left side of your computer. Also, there are small "tabs" below the materials you need, and one of them says "child." I hope this helps you!



sam07671 said:


> I am still looking for a knitted alligator scarf pattern for my 3 grandsons !!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

applegranny said:


> I am now in the process of looking for an interesting scarf pattern for men. Having just ripped out half a shawl/shrug I was making and not happy with it. Colour all wrong for that kind of garment decided it was more suited for a male scarf.
> 
> So yes think I am scarf crazy


I've recently come across this pattern and just started one for myself. It's done in Linen Stitch. This particular pattern uses Koigu yarn and is not free, but Ravelry has many more linen stitch scarves that are free. I don't know about those, but this one gives little tips in the pattern that have been very useful. Since it looks more woven than knitted, I think it's particularly suited to men who might wear dressier clothes like suits to work. Done in more muted, neutral tones, this is a beautiful masculine scarf pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/koigu-linen-stitch-scarf


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I tried to find this pattern for you and Ravelry has it. In the search area, I typed alligator scarf pattern and a page popped up. The pattern and/or kit (I can't remember which) costs $8.00. If you scroll down the page that pops up, you will find a photo of a little girl with an alligator scarf on the left side of your computer. Also, there are small "tabs" below the materials you need, and one of them says "child." I hope this helps you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Damaris. I was trying to find a free pattern and didn't find 1. I am going to have to pay for 1. Now that is what I call desperation to pay for one. I checked it out. If you buy the kit it is $24 but just the pattern is $8.


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

I am scarf mad also! recently stared to make a spiral scarf. Its addictive, each piece is a pie shaped..made by knitting short rows & connecting them..Its fun ,easy once you get the hang of it, & fun. :lol:


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Peewee's Mom said:


> Anyone else out there goin scarf crazy??After yrs. of sweater making (& finishing....wretch & vomit!!) I have discovered scarves!! I am thoroughly enjoyin this!!! I can use expensiver yarns also. Now, I not only have a stash o yarnsbut a stash o scarves also!!! I have the next 10 Christmas's cpvered!!!


Yes, as scarf crazy as I can be considering I've been busy knitting for a new grandson and soon to be granddaughter. But I did have to have another few projects going. One is the Linen Stitch Scarf I mentioned earlier and another is this Sea Lettuce Scarf by Lucy Neatby that I just finished on the plane going out to San Diego. I got to wear the scarf all during my trip.

Here's a picture of the sea lettuce scarf also known as potato chip or helix scarf.


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

applegranny said:


> nana1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html
> ...


Thanks for the pattern! I will definately try it!


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone showed a finished Dragon OR Alligator scarf on here this week. Perhaps they would be willing to share the pattern with you


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

Peewee's Mom said:


> Anyone else out there goin scarf crazy??After yrs. of sweater making (& finishing....wretch & vomit!!) I have discovered scarves!! I am thoroughly enjoyin this!!! I can use expensiver yarns also. Now, I not only have a stash o yarnsbut a stash o scarves also!!! I have the next 10 Christmas's cpvered!!!


I have gone scarf crazy, too...and I have been busy making matching hats and scarves for Christmas gifts for this year. I love being able to use more expensive, and different yarns, and even making up my own patterns! I am having so much fun!


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

My husband and daughters think I have too many sweaters. Both are right.


----------



## mommabarr (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought this pattern this summer and it is next on my list. Hope mine looks as good as the mode.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

applegranny said:


> I am now in the process of looking for an interesting scarf pattern for men. Having just ripped out half a shawl/shrug I was making and not happy with it. Colour all wrong for that kind of garment decided it was more suited for a male scarf.
> 
> So yes think I am scarf crazy


Check out the Brisbane scarf free pattern on the Lion Brand website.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90619C.html?noImages=

It's SO easy, can be made in different widths. They call for super bulky roving yarn, but I usually use worsted and go down to size 8/9 in needle. I've made many of these and every guy I've given them to loves them.

Oh, and did I say EASY? Yeppers!


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so happy that I could help you!



sam07671 said:


> Damaris said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find this pattern for you and Ravelry has it. In the search area, I typed alligator scarf pattern and a page popped up. The pattern and/or kit (I can't remember which) costs $8.00. If you scroll down the page that pops up, you will find a photo of a little girl with an alligator scarf on the left side of your computer. Also, there are small "tabs" below the materials you need, and one of them says "child." I hope this helps you!
> ...


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

You wouldn't believe how many of these scarf patterns I have saved onto my computer. I'm learning how to knit, and my first project is for a man. I tried to do an easy cable knit scarf, but I am having a lot of problems. I think I need to stick to very easy patterns first.



headlemk said:


> applegranny said:
> 
> 
> > I am now in the process of looking for an interesting scarf pattern for men. Having just ripped out half a shawl/shrug I was making and not happy with it. Colour all wrong for that kind of garment decided it was more suited for a male scarf.
> ...


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Scarf crazy? Yes oh yes. Me too!! Christmas is just around the corner and that's what they're all getting this year. Thanks to everyone for supplying patterns. I now have an amazing collection and am challenging myself with new skills on each one. (Hubby is complaining we need to buy more printer ink)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> virginia42 said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Hi, I just downloaded two very similiar patterns, both free and found another with a more elaborate "leaf pattern" on the ends. You should be able to google them at..... Katerine Burgess - Tuck-in or Bow-knot Scarf, and at..... Hand Jive Knits - Basic Knitted Ascot. I'm sure some surfing will land you the Leaf Pattern Ascot as well. I'm not a very experienced knitter and have a lovely, lacey, one row repeat pattern that is really hard to mess up. It's from a 70's Pat Trexler "Most Popular Lace Stitch" newspaper article. I'll be happy to post it if anyone is interested.


 Yes,, please post it.. sounds very easy and thank u


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Peewee's Mom said:


> Anyone else out there goin scarf crazy??After yrs. of sweater making (& finishing....wretch & vomit!!) I have discovered scarves!! I am thoroughly enjoyin this!!! I can use expensiver yarns also. Now, I not only have a stash o yarnsbut a stash o scarves also!!! I have the next 10 Christmas's cpvered!!!


I like to give my daughters-in-law a pile of scarves to go through in December, so they can pick out Christmas presents for their children's teachers, coaches, bus drivers, etc. etc. I was a teacher and know I would have loved receiving handknit scarves. It saves my daughters-in-law money and time and is kind of a gift to them that they can pass on.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

nana1946 said:


> Applegranny - I just found this pattern today and am going to make for my husband for Christmas. Take a look and see if you like too!! http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2008/12/zig-zag-rib-free-pattern.html


It appears as those the pattern consists of a repeat of the zigzag pattern - which includes zigging right (8 rows and repeat) and zagging left (8 rows and repeat) until it is the desired length you want.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

stj said:


> My husband and daughters think I have too many sweaters. Both are right.


Are you sure? I thought it was not possible to have too many sweaters. At least that's the theory I've always gone by


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

RhondaP said:


> Scarf crazy? Yes oh yes. Me too!! Christmas is just around the corner and that's what they're all getting this year. Thanks to everyone for supplying patterns. I now have an amazing collection and am challenging myself with new skills on each one. (Hubby is complaining we need to buy more printer ink)


So does mine, he thinks i drink it, (yuk)


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes I am scarve mad too. Everytime I see a new pattern I have to just have to make it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Scarves are a great way to use up yarn and I love them. I like to experiment with stitches and with different yarns. I don't have to worry about size. I have done so many for gifts that I need whole new circle of friends to gift.... Gave friend enough fun fur to do 18 scarves for her daughter to use as Christmas presents. Need to get a couple done for myself as well.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I love to knit scarves and sit up in bed watching TV knitting them every night. It is my relaxing time...I don't want anyone distracting me, just me and the TV and my cuppa. I have heaps of scarves made, love them all. I am like Wilma, I make a pile for my daughter to give to friends in the winter months, they love them too. When she goes overseas to a cooler climate I load her up with them as gifts. I have given a lot away to charity. I also try out new stitches on scarves too. I often wear a plain outfit and wear a nice scarf to finish it off. My latest scarf style, the potato chip style and most of the people that see me knitting them are fascinated.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.knittingspa.com/patterns/charlie-croc-scarf-2.htm

http://thecrocophiles.blogspot.com/2008/09/knitted-alligator-scarf.html

http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/knit-alligator-scarf


sam07671 said:


> I am still looking for a knitted alligator scarf pattern for my 3 grandsons !!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


I posted this a few days ago but it looks like you didn't see it! 
Ah well, here you go again :lol:


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

I have been on a scarf kick this winter. I accumulated so many patterns I had them all over. Yesterday I actually put all my patterns on a USB to make room for other things on my 'putor. That of course isn't mentioning all the patterns I have printed out The recipes will be the next thing to organise.


----------



## sliv (Sep 28, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Hi, I just downloaded two very similiar patterns, both free and found another with a more elaborate "leaf pattern" on the ends. You should be able to google them at..... Katerine Burgess - Tuck-in or Bow-knot Scarf, and at..... Hand Jive Knits - Basic Knitted Ascot. I'm sure some surfing will land you the Leaf Pattern Ascot as well. I'm not a very experienced knitter and have a lovely, lacey, one row repeat pattern that is really hard to mess up. It's from a 70's Pat Trexler "Most Popular Lace Stitch" newspaper article. I'll be happy to post it if anyone is interested.


Would love a copy Rita - I knit for charity and these tuck in scarfs go really well with the older ladies


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Speaking of scarves, for all you Seattle knit and crochet, and sewing folk. Pacific Fabrics is collecting hats and scarves for the homeless during the month of October. Good way to contribute locally now that cold weather is coming. They also offer a coupon when you donate, find details on their website.


----------



## lori lockard (Sep 20, 2011)

does anyone have a easy pattern for a mobius scarf? I repeat EASY


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I'm from Canada. Would you please explain to me why the Women Veterans are homeless. I don't mean this to sound sarcastic but I was absolutely stunned by this! How may I help?Margaret


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

That was supposed to go in a PM. Sorry!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

.

Check out the Brisbane scarf free pattern on the Lion Brand website.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90619C.html?noImages=

It's SO easy, can be made in different widths. They call for super bulky roving yarn, but I usually use worsted and go down to size 8/9 in needle. I've made many of these and every guy I've given them to loves them.

Thank you for that one another to add to the list of must do.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

applegranny said:


> I am now in the process of looking for an interesting scarf pattern for men. Having just ripped out half a shawl/shrug I was making and not happy with it. Colour all wrong for that kind of garment decided it was more suited for a male scarf.
> 
> Thank you to all those who have posted links and suggestions for a mans scarf. i think we have created a scarf sisterhood.!!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

The Women Veterans are homeless for the same reasons that the men are. If you write to my husband [email protected] he will give you the full reasons. He is the fundraiser for StandDown which will be held in Phoenix, AZ February 3,4,5, 2012. I have so far made 25 hats and about 12 scarfs. I need to make more scarfs. I am sure that you have homeless veterans in Canada also, but I don't know if there are any women. Contact different Candian veterans groups to see how you might help. My husband also writes a column for the Arizona Republic called the Veterans Voice which comes out every Saturday valley wide. He does everything he can to help veterans of all kinds, homeless, non-homeless, men, women, etc. He spent 40 years in the Air Force & Coast Guard. Viv



maggieme said:


> Hi I'm from Canada. Would you please explain to me why the Women Veterans are homeless. I don't mean this to sound sarcastic but I was absolutely stunned by this! How may I help?Margaret


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

lori...i knit cowls and scarves alot...and the easiest mobius to do is to knit your scarf..actually its a cowl you're knitting...knit it flat..then bring the cast on edge and the bind off edge together..twist one end once and seam them together...it's not a true mobius but it looks like one and is so easy...it looks great in any yarn..i've done this in worsted weights and bulky...great results every time...hope this helps..
julie


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

julietremain said:


> lori...i knit cowls and scarves alot...and the easiest mobius to do is to knit your scarf..actually its a cowl you're knitting...knit it flat..then bring the cast on edge and the bind off edge together..twist one end once and seam them together...it's not a true mobius but it looks like one and is so easy...it looks great in any yarn..i've done this in worsted weights and bulky...great results every time...hope this helps..
> julie


This would be great done in the brioche stitch, also called knit one below. Both sides look terrific and when you use two yarns with long color repeats alternating every two rows it looks fabulous. I have a ufo more than half done using two different Jojoland Rhythm yarns held together with a strand of Debbie Bliss Angel Mohair. Thanks for reminding me. When I finish my my latest baby blanket and baby sweater I will finish that scarf--probably in time for cool fall weather. I was just going to knit it straight, but now I might make a mobius out of it. Here's a link to the free pattern for the inside-outside scarf on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inside-outside-scarf


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

beadness..i love you suggestion...thank you..must try this!!
julie


----------



## Kittys (Oct 4, 2011)

Jack, you are a dear for thinking of all those cold little kids. I am such a slow knitter, I hardly have time to knit for my grandsons before they grow out of my projects.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much -Kittys, I really needed that - I just found out I am facing some new heart situations and for those of you who believe in prayer, I would appreciate all I can get right now - I do plan on taking my knitting with me no matter where I go - jacky


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Jacky said:


> Thanks so much -Kittys, I really needed that - I just found out I am facing some new heart situations and for those of you who believe in prayer, I would appreciate all I can get right now - I do plan on taking my knitting with me no matter where I go - jacky


My guess is that knitting is good for your heart. I know I'm calm and peaceful when I'm knitting. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## lori lockard (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for your ideas I am almost finished with my first mobius and I cant wait to wear it. Weather has turned colder!


----------



## lori lockard (Sep 20, 2011)

Lori Lockard and friends are praying for you Jackie...God Bless You


----------



## bettebytes (Mar 31, 2011)

Jacky, you will be on my prayer list. Bette


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much - jad


----------



## azmother (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for easy pattern for knit and crochet scarves. Our church is going to make scarves for the homeless.

Azmother


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out the Brisbane scarf free pattern on the Lion Brand website.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90619C.html?noImages=

It's SO easy, can be made in different widths. They call for super bulky roving yarn, but I usually use worsted and go down to size 8/9 in needle. I've made many of these and every guy I've given them to loves them.

Oh, and did I say EASY? Yeppers![/quote]

[/quote]

I think this Brisbane scarf is a great bet. It can look totally different depending on your yarn choice, and just imagine it with a heather yarn, a solid or a variegated yarn. It can be made to look masculine or feminine depending on which yarn you choose and will be especially warm if knit in a heavier yarn. The ribbed design will trap warmth in which is the point to wearing a scarf. Makes me want to knit up a chunky one.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I love knitting scarves. Try cowls too .... addictive.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I am looking for a pattern for a crocodile crochated scarf or shawl. Where can I get one to make out of worsered weight yarn. Viv


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

DollDreser said:
 

> I am looking for a pattern for a crocodile crochated scarf or shawl. Where can I get one to make out of worsered weight yarn. Viv


Someone just posted one on here not to long ago. Go up to search and type in Allagator scarf. You should be able to find one for crochet.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

What I want is a Crocodile STITCH crochated scarf or shawl. Not one that looks like an Allagator! Viv



sam07671 said:


> DollDreser said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a pattern for a crocodile crochated scarf or shawl. Where can I get one to make out of worsered weight yarn. Viv
> ...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> What I want is a Crocodile STITCH crochated scarf or shawl. Not one that looks like an Allagator! Viv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opps!!! So sorry.


----------

